# Gritted Bread



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Gritted bread

Ingredients 

2 cups gritted corn (see below*) 
1/2 cup sweet milk 
1 tsp. sugar 
1 tsp. salt 
2 Tbsp. soft butter 
1/2 tsp. baking soda 
1/4 cup flour 

Mix ingredients together, adding flour as needed. Bake in greased iron pan at 400° for approximately 25 minutes. 

*Gritted corn is made by scraping ear corn with a grater. The corn must be past roasting ear maturity, but not too hard. If a grater was not available, homesteaders sometimes made one by puncturing a piece of tin with a nail. This porous scraper was then used to grate the corn while still on the cob


----------

